# Riley at 7 months old



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I took this picture of Riley this afternoon on my patio. He's getting to be a big boy!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Riley is very cute! 7 months already eh? wow.. time sure does fly... Beamer ill be 2 in March.. 

Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a nice picture, pretty setting, and Riley is posing so handsomely! What a cutie!

Sheri


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

He's too pretty to be a boy! His coat is so nice and bright and incredibly soft looking.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow he really does have a beautiful coat!! I love the black tips! Cutie patootie


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

He's grown so much! Turning into a fine young man


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Time flies, doesn't it? It seems like not so long ago that you were bringing him home (and trying to decide whether to bring home 1 or 2). We can all see now that you definitely made the right choice. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jean, Riley is turning into one very handsome boy. Has MHS struck yet?


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

> Jean, Riley is turning into one very handsome boy. Has MHS struck yet?


Thanks for the nice comments on my guy!
Yes, I do have bouts of MHS....
But we've settled into such a nice duo... I'm a bit afraid to upset the harmony! And also...I look at the potty training pics and think: no no no no no....ound:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh Jean, Riley is so darned cute!!! I remember your potty training scheme. That was so funny!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, I remember the potty training pics also. You sure didn't give him a choice. ound:

He has grown into a beautiful big boy....with a wonderful coat. I'm like you, I would love to have another one but I'm afraid to rock the boat right now. Maybe next spring.......


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol!! Also...you have to appreciate that my carpet was completely shrink wrapped! Talk about being a first time Mom! If I do get another...I will be SO much more relaxed and prepared....

(Opps...did I say get another??)


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> If I do get another...I will be SO much more relaxed and prepared....
> 
> (Opps...did I say get another??)


:clap2: hehehe


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He looks like a sweetheart!!! Really cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh, he is grown up so nicely and you really keep him white! I think I need to look at that picture every time I get a case of MHS though!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL I dont think many of us have forgotten Riley's pee pad episode, crazy mom.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow - Riley is so clean! Very white. I am actually glad Lola has lots of black and some brown on her face because I could never keep a white neezer clean. Jean - How do you do it? Does he always look like that???


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jean, Riley is adorable. I love the black tips on his ears! 
Carole


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments on Riley's white coat.

He's really not that hard to keep clean. I do bathe him when he goes out and totally trashes himself in the muck...but between those times I just brush him and the soil comes right off his coat! I do take him right into the guest bath after he goes out for a walk and gets his feet and underside wet. I have a towel in there for that purpose and he gets his paws rinsed and toweled off. He is very patient and it's a quick and painless process.

Oh and I should mention that my groomer recommended this:http://www.1allsystems.com/doc-eng/fabulous.html
I've been using it about 2 months now and it might be why his dirt brushes out so well!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Riley is the cutest boy and he's getting so big! 
I love the new picture of him


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

what a cutie!!

all those pee pads and no frames? mugsy would rip them to shreds.


----------



## AMD (Nov 15, 2006)

What a cute boy!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Haha... I remember that pic of the expen setup. 
It's amazing how fast they grow. I miss my little puppy and ooooh the puppy breath. Now the potty training, not so much.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jean, Riley is adorable!! What a cute face. 7 months already........ almost a grownup!  

Any more pics??


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/All-Systems-F...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1226604672&sr=8-1
Oh look, you can get the spray on Amazon...oh no...more shopping.
Riley is a cutie by the way...gorgeous!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a pretty boy. 
He's another on this forum that I think looks alot like Pixie-same face-same coat type.


----------

